# Row Boat from DANKUNG take 2: Using tube rubber



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

or










As OldMiser said mighty fine shooter !

The above setups are made with red Dankung tube 4.2 mm .

I tried both with 8mm steel balls / it proves this SS is a very precise target shooter / you can use the excess rubber at the sides as a fine target pointer !

Give it a try.

Peace and prosper in 2015 to all !

Note:

When using flats one can use two small pieces of the same tube / much easier to install and works great !


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I havnt even thought of this, very good thinking outside the box!


----------

